# looking for a uk model builder



## jimbo35 (Jan 24, 2006)

Having only elementary kit model construction skills, I need to find a skilled amateur or professional model builder (preferably located in West or East or South Yorkshire, or East Lancs). who is willing to build the Model Slipway "Maggie M" for me.


----------



## humbertug (Jul 26, 2005)

send trawlercook a pm no doubt he will help you


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

hi,contact me with your phone no.for a chat.neil.


----------



## trawlercook (Aug 19, 2005)

jimbo35 said:


> Having only elementary kit model construction skills, I need to find a skilled amateur or professional model builder (preferably located in West or East or South Yorkshire, or East Lancs). who is willing to build the Model Slipway "Maggie M" for me.


hi neil
if you go to the modelers part of this sight you will see some examples of my work on scratch built trawlers.i have already built the kit of the maggie m and i know the real boat very well.i live in hull e.yorks i have built over 300 models to date and if you are in no great hurry i am willing to build it for you at the moment i am waiting to go into hospital for a few days soon so that will hold me up for a short while.i also have my own web sight it is
[email protected] if you want to see some more models that i have built.my phone number is _deleted _ or e.mail.that is if you want to get in touch.
best regards trawlercook


----------



## trawlercook (Aug 19, 2005)

jimbo35 said:


> Having only elementary kit model construction skills, I need to find a skilled amateur or professional model builder (preferably located in West or East or South Yorkshire, or East Lancs). who is willing to build the Model Slipway "Maggie M" for me.


sorry jimbo my mistake


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

hi trawlercook,no sorry i was giong to offer to build the model,but as you have done so already no problem.cheers,neil.


----------

